Ask HN: Why doesn’t Apple enable Markdown for iMessage? - remarkEon
======
lsiunsuex
Because the only people that use Markdown are programmers. I know, we think
we're the center of the universe but the other 99.999% of the population have
no idea what it is, nor do most care to learn it.

And Apple designs for masses, not niches.

